# toggin' double report



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

10/24- Sorry guys this ones a few weeks old. Anyway we decided to do something a little different. Since the surf was nasty at chix and the bay looked like a washing machine we hit up lynnhaven to see what was happening. It still looked pretty bad out past lesner with the winds blowiing 15-20 NW. Since we all already bought our bait we said the hell with it, we can still make it to islands. 2 hours later and soaking wet we were there. We get set up and john and mike start slaying em and i aint gettin' shat. They finally invite me to their lil honey hole and my first drop i get slammed. Wrestled the 24" tog into the yak. Good enough for a release citation, but i decided I was hungrier. The winds died down and we all slayed em for a few more hours. 





































11/9- Today me and mike hit up the islands again. It was nice day with winds light and variable. The bite was little slower than the last few trips but not bad. We both caught a few nice fish 19-21". when the bite was slow there was plenty of schoolie striper to C&R to keep busy. Mike was falling asleep in his yak when something nailed his tog rig. This was gonna be the biggest tog ever but turned into a 40" striper by the time it got up. There were also some decent size cbbt BSB out stealing our baits. Heres a few of the pics.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

damn those are some really nice togs

gooood eating 



Jesse


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

the best eating fish in the bay!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thats sweet! Congrats.


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice Job guys


----------



## spearo58 (Nov 25, 2006)

*togging*

Hello their:congrats on the catch:fishing: wish I was their great report keepthem comeing .


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome. Congrats on the haul.


----------

